# Icone de batterie clignotant



## Francoisss (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un macbook pro, je rentre de vacances et impossible de le démarrer.
Je suis allé voir sur pas mal de forum, l'assistant de apple... Mais rien trouvé de correspondant ! 

Voilà je branche un chargeur dessus et le voyant (du chargeur) est vert. Donc comme si la batterie était chargée.
Mais en appuyant sur le bouton d'alimentation il ne se passe rien et quand je clique sur le petit bouton latéral du mac pour voir le nombre de "point de batterie" que j'ai, j'en ai un seul qui clignote assez rapidement... 

De quoi s 'agit-il ? 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2011)

Bonsoir, 

D'abord, quel est le modèle de ton macbook pro ? Est-ce que la batterie s'enlève ?
Si la batterie est amovible, enlève-la et débranche l'alim, puis appuie sur le bouton d'allumage pendant 5 secondes. Ensuite, tu réessayes de l'allumer sur secteur sans batterie, puis avec batterie. Le fait qu'un seul "point" clignote signifie que ta batterie est à plat. 
(Le tuto original est ICI)
L'idéal serait d'essayer avec le transfo d'un autre macbook pro, si ça marche toujours pas, et/ou avec une autre batterie, chargée. Ou encore d'essayer d'allumer un autre macbook pro avec ta batterie/ton chargeur, ou encore d'essayer de recharger ta batterie sur un autre MBP. 

Si ta batterie est intégrée (nouveaux modèles), il faut suivre ce tuto: 

- Éteignez lordinateur.
- Branchez ladaptateur secteur MagSafe à une source dalimentation et connectez-le au Mac si 
ce nest pas déjà fait.

 -Sur le clavier intégré, appuyez simultanément sur les touches Maj + Ctrl + Option (de gauche) et sur le bouton dalimentation.

- Relâchez en même temps toutes les touches et le bouton dalimentation.

- Appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour allumer lordinateur.  

Remarque : il est possible que létat du voyant de ladaptateur secteur MagSafe change ou que le voyant séteigne de façon temporaire lorsque vous réinitialisez le SMC.

Ce tuto vient de la même page web d'Apple.

En espérant avoir résolu ton problème


----------



## Francoisss (17 Août 2011)

J avais un modele avec batterie intégrée ! C 'est bon, ça remarche  
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Bikrand (15 Janvier 2015)

Meme soucis et la procédure ne fonctionne pas pour mon mac Book pro


----------



## Locke (15 Janvier 2015)

Bikrand a dit:


> Meme soucis et la procédure ne fonctionne pas pour mon mac Book pro



Suis plutôt TON message... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mac-ne-demarre-plus-clignotement-orange-1259741.html ...plutôt que de t'éparpiller. Ce message date du 15/08/2011.


----------

